# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing >  [Request] Recast n' Detour

## Hi on helium

Hey there Memory Editing forum members, I'm currently in the process of learning C++(from basics to advanced C++ via books) and I'm mainly interested in making a bot for wow. I find the idea of making the movement process via a navigation mesh as a great plus as apposed to a bread crumb trail. 

I stumbled along Recast via a link from these forums, but I can't seem to find a tutorial for this program. If someone knows of a tutorial for this program or could tell me how to use this that would be great.

-Hi on Helium

P.S. I've googled "recast tut" "recast, detour, tut" "Recast and detour tutorial" and a couple other phrases along those lines but all google can find is the google page of recast, and stuff about setting tile(recasting tile)

----------


## pendra

There seem to be several projects on going using recast for WoW, do some searching on these forums and you'll find some info.

As far as learning how recast works, get some OBJ files and load them into the RecastDemo program that comes with it and play with it, then look at the source code and try to understand how the demo program works. That will help you understand both C++ and recast at the same time.

The older posts on Mikko's blog [digestung duck] will help to shed some light on his thinking, too, but play with the demo first so you have some context imo.

Good luck.

----------


## namreeb

As far as I know there are no tutorials, but the demo app is heavily commented. This library, like most content you will find referenced on this forum, is not targeted at beginners. It is assumed that you know C++ (or some other programming language) to serve as a foundation for the material presented here.

----------


## migrar

I'm in pretty much the same place. 
I'm new to bot programming, but I got my bot up and running using waypoints. Now I try to implement a navigation mesh, as it's clearly the weak link in my bot.

I have never used c++ before, but I managed to make a program that create the mesh and save it to a file, in a couple of hours coding (after spending more time than I'm proud of, just getting the project to work in Visual studio).

There are no tutorials for recast and detour other than the sample comments, so I guess you are better of asking specefik questions. 
Here are a quick summery of the steps I took:

-look at the included .obj files to see what input you need to generate the mesh.

-create .obj files of the wow geometry, there are severel guides and source code to do this. I ran into two problems here:
--You need to draw your triangles counter clockvise, so the normal points up.
--You have to swich the Z and Y axis compared to wow coordinates.

-Get the lates source code to work on your system.
--It took me quite some time to get it running, mostly becouse I've never used Visual Studio C++ before. Once I got it running I added a method very similar to duDumpPolyMeshToObj to dump the mesh to a file.

-Make a new project where the actual parsing is done.
--I made a clean console project, and included recast, detour and debugtools. then I made a parser class. the parser class can be made pretty much by c/p the relevant code from the sample and Sample_SoloMeshSimple classes.


This is basicly where I'm at now. My next step will be to try to implement a mesh from a single adt in my bot, and when/if I get that working I will begin to generate meshes for the rest of the world.

----------

